# purple Checkit adjustable sight



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Yep, still have a few parts laying around with that color as well. Good sight for its day and still very functional, though do need to watch the elevation adjustment as it has a tendency to jump/move on today's faster, harder cammed bows.

>>------->


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*check it*

thats why they called it a checkit,shoot ,check it ,shoot ,check it etc.
i need the mounting plate for my purple one.anybody have a spare? pm me


----------



## kensbait (Nov 14, 2004)

I made the technical drawings for that sight in 1997 as Chek-It did not have CadCam. The windage adjustment was based upon the Warner International sight design.


----------

